# Does Target pay unemployment?



## Isellie11 (Dec 31, 2021)

Is it true Target has never paid unemployment to any of their ex employees? I just found out I was termed- I’m on a LOA and didn’t know, my manager did not call me to tell me; but I found out thru another manager who saw my name on the list. I said I would apply for unemployment and he said Target has never paid a claim. Like ever. Hard to believe this. (I work for corporate- Target.com in Tempe Az)


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 31, 2021)

Isellie11 said:


> Is it true Target has never paid unemployment to any of their ex employees? I just found out I was termed- I’m on a LOA and didn’t know, my manager did not call me to tell me; but I found out thru another manager who saw my name on the list. I said I would apply for unemployment and he said Target has never paid a claim. Like ever. Hard to believe this. (I work for corporate- Target.com in Tempe Az)


Ask your hr for details. You would of gotten a letter from spot.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 31, 2021)

Isellie11 said:


> Is it true Target has never paid unemployment to any of their ex employees? I just found out I was termed- I’m on a LOA and didn’t know, my manager did not call me to tell me; but I found out thru another manager who saw my name on the list. I said I would apply for unemployment and he said Target has never paid a claim. Like ever. Hard to believe this. (I work for corporate- Target.com in Tempe Az)


Hello , from the other side…


----------



## InboundDCguy (Dec 31, 2021)

For starters, I wouldn’t trust hearsay, that list could’ve been something different than what the person thought or could include people on LOA for some reason.
That being said, I know a decent number of people who have collected unemployment. Even I have, however it wasn’t for being termed, but for them not having enough work and letting people leave early/take unpaid days off.
Unemployment laws vary from state to state, so _if _you truly are termed, it’s going to depend on state laws and the reason as to whether or not you qualify.


----------



## Fluttervale (Dec 31, 2021)

Isellie11 said:


> Is it true Target has never paid unemployment to any of their ex employees? I just found out I was termed- I’m on a LOA and didn’t know, my manager did not call me to tell me; but I found out thru another manager who saw my name on the list. I said I would apply for unemployment and he said Target has never paid a claim. Like ever. Hard to believe this. (I work for corporate- Target.com in Tempe Az)


Target doesn’t pay unemployment, their unemployment insurance does.  So technically right without being actually right.  Unemployment is paid out by your state, which is funded by companies.

Without knowing why you were let go, or your state, it’s difficult to know if you will be eligible for unemployment.  In my state you would not be eligible as you were unable to work anyways.


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 31, 2021)

Isellie11 said:


> Is it true Target has never paid unemployment to any of their ex employees? I just found out I was termed- I’m on a LOA and didn’t know, my manager did not call me to tell me; but I found out thru another manager who saw my name on the list. I said I would apply for unemployment and he said Target has never paid a claim. Like ever. Hard to believe this. (I work for corporate- Target.com in Tempe Az)




File for unemployment, if Spot put a reason that makes you ineligible challenge it.
There will be a phone hearing on the subject.
As long as you show up for it, odds are Spot won't show up to counter (it's just not worth it to them) and you will get your unemployment.
Just be ready to explain why their reason is wrong and have some proof to back it up.
That's what I did and it worked fine.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 31, 2021)

They’ll probably claim you abandoned your job and were on loa too long.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 1, 2022)

I worked at a company for five years then got fired for a vague reason.

I filed for unemployment, got denied, asked for a hearing before a judge and got denied again.

I then bypassed that judge and had two other judges review it.

It got approved AFTER TEN MONTHS but I got that back unemployment.

Companies don't want to pay your unemployment so try make it a hassle and hope you give up.

You have nothing to loose as Commievirus mentioned so keep trying!


----------



## livelovetoil2 (Jan 20, 2022)

Okay, color me stupid, but what is "termed"?


----------



## NKG (Jan 20, 2022)

Isellie11 said:


> Is it true Target has never paid unemployment to any of their ex employees? I just found out I was termed- I’m on a LOA and didn’t know, my manager did not call me to tell me; but I found out thru another manager who saw my name on the list. I said I would apply for unemployment and he said Target has never paid a claim. Like ever. Hard to believe this. (I work for corporate- Target.com in Tempe Az)


Most corporations make sure to have enough documentation that you got yourself fired on you're own. You can file for it but most likely you will lose.


----------



## redeye58 (Jan 20, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> You have nothing to loose as Commievirus mentioned so keep trying!


Commievirus?


----------



## happygoth (Jan 20, 2022)

livelovetoil2 said:


> Okay, color me stupid, but what is "termed"?


Short for terminated, aka fired.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 26, 2022)

I actually received unemployment after I put in my two weeks, although I was actually terminated after I put in my notice. My ETL-HR actually gave me a form and encouraged me to file for unemployment, which I guess is odd since I thought that Target doesn't want to "pay" unemployment. I'm not sure why I was pushed to file for unemployment since I believed that companies don't want to pay unemployment, but I got it, so I guess it's a case-by-case issue.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 27, 2022)

*I actually received unemployment after I put in my two weeks, although I was actually terminated after I put in my notice.*

This is Target's funny way of thinking they are saving hours by letting you go before your two weeks were up.

In my store they save hours by having the cart attendants leave early.

Yet the Closing TL has to go it get carts whom you pay more.

Penny Wise and Pound Foolish









						Penny wise and pound foolish
					

Penny wise and pound foolish is an idiom that may be older than you think. We will look at the meaning of the phrase penny wise and pound foolish, who coined the term, and some




					grammarist.com


----------



## happygoth (Jan 27, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> *I actually received unemployment after I put in my two weeks, although I was actually terminated after I put in my notice.*
> 
> This is Target's funny way of thinking they are saving hours by letting you go before your two weeks were up.
> 
> ...


The Closing TL is already there. The company is paying them regardless of what they are doing, so having the cart attendant leave early is saving them money.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 27, 2022)

happygoth said:


> The Closing TL is already there. The company is paying them regardless of what they are doing, so having the cart attendant leave early is saving them money.


True but if it prevents them from getting work only they can do get done I don't think any there is any savings IMHO.


----------



## happygoth (Jan 27, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> True but if it prevents them from getting work only they can do get done I don't think any there is any savings IMHO.


Stuff will just get pushed off. Payroll is a huge controllable expense, that's the reason it's one of the first ways a company tries to cut costs.


----------

